# Q about intergated headsets



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

I got a frame Norco 250 dirt '07 with head tube for integrated headset's installing. By measuring headtube's inner diameter I get 41.8 мм.
Such OD bearings I find on Atomlab official site. I was order this headset immediately, but they ships headset to me which was not suitable for my frame because it's OD bearings have 40.8 mm and dangle free in headtube! As I know headsets bearings must be pressed hard to headtube. I wrote about this trouble to Atomlab guys, but no one answer. 
Who can explain me about integrated headset's standards and suggest me suitable headset for my frame? Any bmx hedset? 
Please help!
PS: As I know OD means 'Outer Diameter'.
PPS: Sorry for my bad English..


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Integrated headsets are not press-fit. 

They kind of "dangle" there I guess you could say... but they shouldn't move around. You just set them in there with your fingers pretty much. They should sit tight and flush though, and no wobble or play once installed correctly.

Typically there are two kinds, the "campy" (which is 99% of all street/dj/bmx bikes) which is 45/45deg angles. The other is a "cane creek" style I believe (could be wrong) but I think that is 36deg/45deg.... 

hard to tell you exactly what happened there....


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you, SATORY!
I'm kinda understand some difference in FSA integrated headsets bearings..
There are 2 typical OD: 41 mm and 41.8 mm. 41 mm is bearing No #873, 41.8 mm - #870.
Also different colors of seals meaning different edge angle. So Red seal correspond to 36/36 deg, blue - 36/45, and yello - 45/45.
As I can understood it's true only for FSA headsets, and may differ at other vendors.
Unfortunately dealers and vendors give such info so seldom. Difficult to choose....


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

Cane Creek Standard integrated headsets use a 35°x45° angular contact bearing (blue seal), Campagnolo a 45°x45° ACB (yellow seal), and TH a 36°x36° bearing (red seal).

e-mail norco and find out which style headset ypu need. it will probably be the campy 45/45 as this is what most frames use. The FSA impact should fit


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> Cane Creek Standard integrated headsets use a 35°x45° angular contact bearing (blue seal), Campagnolo a 45°x45° ACB (yellow seal), and TH a 36°x36° bearing (red seal).
> e-mail norco and find out which style headset ypu need. it will probably be the campy 45/45 as this is what most frames use. The FSA impact should fit


Yeah, thank you!

FSA Impact should fit, like this:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HS408A07-Fsa+Impact+Internal+Headset.aspx
Or Sinz Pro:
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HS308A01-Sinz+Pro+Integrated+Headsets.aspx

Right?

That I have found also:
http://aebike.com/page.cfm?PageID=30&action=details&sku=HD2306

I.e. 45/45 in specification and RED seal.. 
How it's possible?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, FSA impact is 45/45 "Campagnolo" standard, which is the most common, and also made by TH Industries for various other companies (like Eastern/kink/fbm/etc. and probably fly as well...). 
But, the seal color doesn't always correspond with angle I don't think... I know the Pink FSA's are the high end "Pro" version of their 45/45 Impact, and very nice bearing too, higher quality than the regular, but obviously more expensive.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

if you look on the norco website its says that the frames comes with an fsa impact headset
it may have changed from 07 to 08 but probably not


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks, guys!
About Kink headset... Looks very cool! I would like to get them, but can't find nothing about it's outer diameter of bearings. Anybody use or known exactly about this one?

*the_godfather*, Yeah, yesterday I found about FSA Impact on the Norco website too. But with "FSA Impact" says something "8D" together. Whats the hell? FSA made so many headsets, thats I scary to choose someone. 
I'm already make a fool with Atomlab's headset now don't want else.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mesier said:


> Thanks, guys!
> About Kink headset... Looks very cool! I would like to get them, but can't find nothing about it's outer diameter of bearings. Anybody use or known exactly about this one?
> 
> *the_godfather*, Yeah, yesterday I found about FSA Impact on the Norco website too. But with "FSA Impact" says something "8D" together. Whats the hell? FSA made so many headsets, thats I scary to choose someone.
> I'm already make a fool with Atomlab's headset now don't want else.


the Kink integrated headset is just another relabeled campy style headset. Bearings probably made by TH Industries, then plain black cap...


----------

